# Kaby Kabins



## BrookyDan

It's 182 days till Kaby Kabins.
The Old Wizzard


----------



## shaggbark

Merry Christmas to all you guys, 
Hey Mike have you heard from Trouttime?
Brooky Dan, I have a new number 765 377 0411
Have you sent your deposit in yet? Can I send mine to you or just send it to Donna?
Cant wait to get there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lb71fish

Hello everyone,
Thought I would get my spot early this year, I am in.
Where do we send our deposit?
Can't wait for another memorable trip.
I may have something to say about who
catches the biggest fish.:lol:


----------



## BrookyDan

Hi Guy's
I have 3 double rooms reserved at White River.
June 19 2014. It's getting closer I am having the twich in my right arm.
My countdown is at 159 days.
The Old Wizzard


----------



## shaggbark

I was just going to say 159 days!!!!
That twitch in the arm is fear that:yikes: I AM COMING BACK TO KABY AND CATCH ALL THE WALLEYE!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

Thanks Danny, my back feels much better when I think of this trip!


----------



## catfishhoge

Hey Mike,

Whats the plan for food this year? Time to start the process!


----------



## FIJI

I can't find the menus from our previous trips. Anyone have one handy? Good place to start


----------



## shaggbark

Well if I remember, fish, fish and more fish!!!!!!
eggs, bacon, did we do pancakes?
steaks one night
didnt we have a ham for lunches?
How about spaghetti one nite?
Question If there is only 6 of us going,Would it be cheaper to bring our beer with us? As long as we are under the wt limit?
I am bringing 1 pair of pants and 1 pair of underwear!!!!!!!!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## FIJI

not sure what year its from - 

everyone PM me your email addys and we'll start handling the details


----------



## BrookyDan

Mike
You are to fast,I know I have that list some weres on my computer.I want a case of Labatts Bllue beer. The Old Wizzard
Sour milk pancakes small bottle of apple cider vinagar


----------



## FIJI

AGICH'S KABY KABINS will be featured on The New Fly Fisher with hosts Colin McKeown and Bill Spicer 
WFN -

Saturday 15th February, 2014 @ 10:30am & 19:30 EST
Sunday 16th February, [email protected] 1:30am EST
Tuesday 18th February, 2014 @ 10:30am & 19:30 EST
Wednesday 19th February, 2014 @ 1:00am EST


----------



## shaggbark

Boy it sorta boring on here, no trash talk!!!!
Talked to Donna and Stewart today and got things started!!!!!!!
Last time I had 37 pounds of gear, I may add a case of beer to that. Is that OK????


----------



## BrookyDan

What you mean no trash talk , boy you ain't dry behind your ears yet.LOL
A cast of beer would be alright,alright.
The Old Wizzard!


----------



## catfishhoge

You can trash talk all you want. I know for a fact it is my year for the $ pot's. BOTH of em! I can't wait to hook up with the Pike Master General himself and trick those big pike to hit the top water lures again! I feel an all time record comming!


----------



## FIJI

pi$$ pike


Kill em ALL !!:evil:


----------



## shaggbark

Boys Boys,,,,,,, This will be my 3 rd trip to Kaby, and the last 2 I have been on the leader board only to get beaten by Rick for the walleye and last time last day by Larry for Pike.
I am coming to destroy all comers, This year its personal!!!!!!!
Larry you beat me on the last day. Rick you beat me with what 26 in walleye? This year think big or go home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## BrookyDan

I will bring some some snot rags you can wipe your eyes as you get wiped off the board.:evilsmile
The wize old wizzard
By the way it's only 100 days KABY KABINS


----------



## shaggbark

84 days till Kaby!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## lb71fish

Yeah and about 90 days until we here Mark crying again.


----------



## catfishhoge

lb71fish said:


> I guess Mark has become the unofficial whipping post. Ouch


Now wait a minute Larry, I never said he was bad at either. I just wanted to know which one he is better at!


----------



## BrookyDan

I got some Spider Wire EZ mono 6 lb test.It realy works well on a 308.
The Old Wizzard.


----------



## FIJI

...for 2 lb fish ?????


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> ...for 2 lb fish ?????


We will see about that!!
Wize Old Wizzard :evilsmile


----------



## shaggbark

TALK ALL YOU WANT BOYS!!!!!!!!!
ARE WE THERE YET?????????????
Rick how many bags of that batter you want me to bring?
With 6 of us going do you think weight will be an issue if I bring my own beer and pop? A case of beer 12 pack of pop.
I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfishhoge

Mark, 
Two bags should do it. As long as we keep our weight under 100 pounds each it doesn't matter what you pack. Thats what the plane allows per person. In the past we figured 50 for the food and 50 for our personal stuff including equipment. I am planning on having my drinks flown in ahead of time. If anyone else wants to add something tell me now and I will add it to my list.

Won't be long!


----------



## shaggbark

66 Days !!!!!!!!!
Rick go ahead and order me 1 case Labot Blue Light.
I will bring my crown and dew.
Boys it closer and closer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrookyDan

I guess I should order a case of Labot Blue light.It's Canada's beer.
#6 lb test will do better than #2 lb LOL(flji)
Wize Old Wizzard


----------



## shaggbark

Happy Easter guys,
60 days and counting!!!!!!!
The white bass are running down here. A guy caught a big muskie out of our big lake down here. 
ARE WE THERE YET??????


----------



## FIJI

... I never left :evil:


----------



## shaggbark

56 DAYS and counting!!!!!!!!! 
Anyone else have the fever????????


----------



## BrookyDan

My arm has the Kaby Twich
I talked with WhiteRiver and confirmed 3 rooms for June 19.
The owners said she was just starting to see the tops of gas station across the road,they still have lots snow!! It's only 55 days til Kaby. The Old Wizzard


----------



## shaggbark

OK Dumb question time. 
If they have that much snow, does that lake flood?
Boys it close to 8 weeks till the FEVER SPIKES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FIJI

the lake IS a flooding !!! :evil:


----------



## FIJI

wikipedia.org/wiki/Kabinakagami_Lake


----------



## shaggbark

Boy its sure is boring on here!!!!!! 51 days from now we will be in White River!!!!!!!!
Is the menu set for the week? Fish Fish and more Fish????? 
Are we having steaks one night?
Are we doing shore luches each day? Or Are we getting a pre cut ham to make sandwiches?


----------



## BrookyDan

shaggbark said:


> Boy its sure is boring on here!!!!!! 51 days from now we will be in White River!!!!!!!!
> Is the menu set for the week? Fish Fish and more Fish?????
> Are we having steaks one night?
> Are we doing shore luches each day? Or Are we getting a pre cut ham to make sandwiches?


It's called peanut butter and jam! LOL It's just in cast you can not catch any WALLEYE'S.
The Wize Old Wizzard. :evilsmile


----------



## Ralph Smith

Good luck to all of you. I remember the first year this happened, wanted to go but couldn't. Maybe next year. Will have to put in ahead of time for vac., is it the same weekend every year? Sounds like a great time.


----------



## shaggbark

46 days


----------



## catfishhoge

Thanks Ralph,

The short answer is no, but it has been with in a couple weeks.

Mike, Larry and Mark. Danny Dave and I are planning a breakfast stratagey meeting of some sort and need to know if you have any specific requests on need's, want's or hell no I ain't gona eat that type of stuff! Also Mike, do you want to buy the groceries this year? It's your party Brother!

"The Curse of Kabinakagami Lake".......to be continued!:coolgleam


----------



## FIJI

no specific requests or needs here

did the beer request go in ?


I can buy the stuff if you send me a list


----------



## shaggbark

I am fine, no request here. Oh it will not be long boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfishhoge

No Mike, still gathering the info on beverages needed. 

Larry, what do you want to have to drink and how much? I can't remember if you took water or coke!


----------



## lb71fish

A case of water will be fine for me. 
Larry


----------



## BrookyDan

Catfishoge and I went out looking for some Walleye did not find anything,but I will never say what we brough back in the boat.
The Old Wizzard.


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok Danny, since you brought it up, litterally, what we, or should I say he did, was a bit of environmental cleanup by removing some type of small bush from the chanel that most likely was washed downriver when the water was high a few weeks ago. Thats all. Everyone has a responsibility to do their part!

My stuff is mostly packed!


----------



## shaggbark

Hey Rick!!!!! Do you guys get a case of water for the week? Cant remember!!!!
Caught some nice crappie today!!!!
Was Dannys a BUSH FISH??????
Do you remember me telling you I have a fish cam? Do you think we would/could use it??? It dont weigh much it plugs in.
Closer boys!!!!!!


----------



## catfishhoge

Mark, We can get what ever you want to drink flow in ahead. That way it does not add to our total weight at the time we fly in. 

Yes, Danny caught a bush fish, he took a picture of it but would not hold it up so I could take one!

I do remember you have one. Not sure if you would need to use it unless you just wanted to give it a go. Bring it along if you like. Danny might be able to use it if/when he drops his camera in the lake again!:evilsmile


HAHAAHAAA!!!!


----------



## shaggbark

I doubt if I bring it. I can not remember if the water up there is drinkable. I will let ya know tonite for sure what I want flown in!!!


----------



## catfishhoge

I drink the water there Mark and I haven't lost anything or grown any new thumb's yet! We also use it in the coffee and to cook with. I am very use to well water though. Been drinking it all my life!

So how did those Crappie taste?


----------



## shaggbark

LOL they where good!!!!
Order me 1 case Labot Blue Light
I will bring my own pop. And dont forget the cold packs to keep our beer cold !!!!!!!!!!
I have 2 or 3 I can bring!!!


----------



## shaggbark

Less then 900 hours to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am like a kid at Christmas!!!!!!!
When I played golf I used to lay in bed at nite and play each hole thru my mind!!!!
Now I am doing that,:SHOCKED: thinking about all the spots on Kaby!!!!!!!!!!!
Heck I will need a vacation to rest up from vacation!!!!!!


----------



## catfishhoge

WOAAAA There Flicka......! I know the feeling! I have a few things I want to try that I haven't done yet. I will be exploring some new spots as well!


----------



## FIJI

just FYI


CO2 inflatable PFDs _*are*_ legal up there !


do we have a menu yet?


----------



## shaggbark

Me too Rick!!! I have some floater jig heads along with some bottom walkers, should be interesting.
Mike I think they are meeting this weekend to set the menu up.
Cant wait to see ya!!!! Hell all of ya!!!!!


----------



## FIJI

just got back from BP


guess they can go build a new store somewhere as a result :evil:


----------



## BrookyDan

Re: BP ? FIJI did you get gas for you're truck :evilsmile
( no menu yet )
The old Wizzard


----------



## BrookyDan

Donna says no ice in the Kaby.and the fishing has been very good.
( The Old Wizzard)


----------



## catfishhoge

BrookyDan said:


> Donna says no ice in the Kaby.and the fishing has been very good.
> ( The Old Wizzard)



Thats Great Danny, Lets go fish! 30 days and counting!


----------



## shaggbark

BOYS did you see the picture of that 10 lb hog that was caught?
There are big uns up there!!!!!
We may need a bigger boat!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## BrookyDan

First step is done.Meat is in the freezer.I and Rick have automatic PFD, if I can get it armed.
( The Old Wizzard)
PS I did see the hog.


----------



## BrookyDan

Well boys The Old Wizzard got his fishing sticks packed and ready to go!!


----------



## catfishhoge

Thats good Danny, I have some of my gear ready but not my rods. I was thinking I may use them here yet!


----------



## shaggbark

25 days boys!!!!!!:SHOCKED:
Did you guys have the planning meeting?
I have started packing!!


----------



## BrookyDan

shaggbark said:


> 25 days boys!!!!!!:SHOCKED:
> Did you guys have the planning meeting?
> I have started packing!!


I printed the list for food, Rick and I have started the buying of the grub.
It will be good eating, as it always is. Rick has written the " The Curse of Kaby" 
Peanut butter and jelly are the main stays LOL .
The Old Wizzard.


----------



## lb71fish

Just for fun I thought we could tell some of are most memorable moments at Kaby lake. One of my most memorable moments occurred when we were fishing North end of lake when we came across an island with a shore fishing lunch sign on it. Next to the sign was a large female bear with her cub playing in the shallow water maybe 15 feet away from the mother. 
Ah memories, can't wait to get back and make some more.

Larry


----------



## shaggbark

I guess I have 2. The first year when we went to Chipmunk Falls, I seen the place and it was so beautiful, I set there and had tears in my eyes, just the whole trip. The second was 2012 when you and Rick got up early to head to the north end of the lake. Well you guys made so much noise I got up. After you guys left I was sitting in the chair next to the window and that bear came up to the window then on the porch LOL
22 days boys and THE KABY CURSE STARTS ANEW!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## catfishhoge

Man there sure have been a lot of those! I guess one that comes to mind is the day it was the absolute best fishing conditions. My partner and I boated well over 150 walleye that day. That is a very conservative estimate. Everything fell into place with the weather conditions. A bit cool, overcast all day and the fish were fighting hard after they were hooked. All time best day of catching walleye for me.


----------



## FIJI

LOTS of memories over the past three decades!

*days where I actually got tired of reeling in fish !!:yikes:
*my first trip to the falls and to the gold mine (back before it was looted)
*bears in camp
......

the best memories revolve around my dad, my best friend Dan, and my bro in law Mike all of whom are no longer around :sad:

looking forward to making NEW memories this year to add to the list


----------



## BrookyDan

To all the guys , I am looking forward to starting another chapter in the KABY CURSE .
The old Wizzard


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok fellas,

Please keep in mind when packing your possibles the weight needs to remain under 50 pounds! I have the drink order in and the food purchases have begun!


----------



## shaggbark

Hey Rick, is that the same wt limit as last time?
Let the curse begin!!!!!!


----------



## catfishhoge

Yes Mark, It ia actually 100 lbs per person. The thing is it has been divided in the past between food (50 lbs) and personal possibles including fishing gear (50 lbs). Why, are you needing more weight for your porn mag's!:lol:


----------



## shaggbark

Cool Rick my stuff was 38 lb last time, I am bringing my own pop so i will be fine. And I did think about bringing a blow up toy to use as my PFD!!!!! But I am there to fish!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## BrookyDan

shaggbark said:


> Cool Rick my stuff was 38 lb last time, I am bringing my own pop so i will be fine. And I did think about bringing a blow up toy to use as my PFD!!!!! But I am there to fish!!!!!!!!!:lol:


I would hope you can fish? LOL It is easy to get your 8 day on line.Rick and I got about all the food, except for eggs and milk and odds and ends.
It is 15 days and 11 hours. The Old Wizzard.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

I've enjoyed following this thread and am jealous of you guys. I am on an every other year Canada trip rotation to Esnagi lake and this is my off year.:sad: I am missing it to say the least. I can't wait to get back and wish all of you good luck and great memories on your trip!


----------



## FIJI

I think I'll stay on Moose Island


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> I think I'll stay on Moose Island


I was thinking you would want to stay at Mike's island ? I have a small tent that I could bring along ! :evilsmile
The Old Wizzard


----------



## FIJI

just need two trees for my hammock


----------



## catfishhoge

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I've enjoyed following this thread and am jealous of you guys. I am on an every other year Canada trip rotation to Esnagi lake and this is my off year.:sad: I am missing it to say the least. I can't wait to get back and wish all of you good luck and great memories on your trip!


Thanks HubbHunter,

Same rotation as we are on. Every two years. That means next year WE will be the jealous ones!


----------



## FIJI

wonder how bad the black flies are??:yikes:


----------



## catfishhoge

I am hopeing it resembles our past experiances with those critters!


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok fellas, check the list! Might want to call your credit card company and inform them you are leaving the country. 

Rods......................Check.
Reels.....................Check.
Tackle Bag.............Check.
Clothes..................Check.
Personal Needs........Check.
Specticles, Testicles, Wallet and Watch......Check, Check, Check and Check!

One more food trip for the perishables.......Check.

What am I missin?


----------



## BrookyDan

55 Deg. temp of the water for Black Flys.:yikes:
(The Older Wizzard)
Look forward to seeing the Detroit guys.


----------



## BrookyDan

Big fish:yikes:


----------



## FIJI

pull those pizz pike and FEED the birds with 'em !!


----------



## shaggbark

48 hours boys and we are in White River Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lb71fish

Lots of those pizz pike would eat them birdys.


----------



## FIJI

bring it ON !


----------



## BrookyDan

:corkysm55:corkysm55Those pike like to eat baby ducks.


----------



## catfishhoge

I like to eat fresh caught & cleaned walleye!:coolgleam


----------



## BrookyDan

All ready to go! Mark is on his way also! To Muskegon.
I guess I will go check my possables.
( The Old Wizzard)


----------



## catfishhoge

Yep! Shaggbark is on the road. Bringing some of that Southern Indiana Hillbilly Heritage along! I guess that means the trip as OFFICIALLY BEGUN!


----------



## FIJI

I guess I should kinda, sorta, maybe start _thinking_ about rounding up some of my gear.

then again, still lots of time :yikes: before I need to actually start packing. Not leaving for another 15 hrs or so


----------



## BrookyDan

I think you should !!!!!! LOL 
WIZZARD


----------



## FIJI

Maybe later....


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> Maybe later....


It's LATER now
The Old Wizzard


----------



## FIJI

and later...it will be .....even MORE later !!!:chillin:


----------



## FIJI




----------



## catfishhoge

Well, the truck is all loaded up with everything needed for this trip. If I don't have it, then we don't need it! Except for my partners and their gear. I will be picking them up in the am and on the road by 5:00. White River Ontario by 6:00 pm. Fly in at 7:00 am Friday. Eat, fish and sleep for 7 day's!:coolgleam

Now all I need to do is attempt to sleep tonight!


----------

